# Team TITAN OCC, thread 2



## Karl Green (Jan 5, 2005)

_See later about recruiting... last post_

Ops we were way over 500 posts there weren't we? I forgot about that sorry all  OK so we to re-start with PART 2

the OLD OCC discussion is here

the OLD Playing-the-Game thread is here

some of the Character stats are here

the *NEW Playing-the-Game* thread is HERE

AS a reminder, when you post, please put your *character's name* and *HERO points/remaining* and *Condition* in the Title. 

Thoughts should be in _Italics_; [OCC] should be at the bottom of your post (and in the future will be for me also ). and can be different colors or however you want. 

If you want to use a skill or power, please put that in your post in the OCC with the bonuses include. For example… 

So for example…




> *Batman will use his swing-line to charge attack the Joker with a kick*
> 
> [OCC – Double move 50ft, Attacking the Joker, Charging +2 to attack -2 to Defense. Attack roll is 4 +16 +2 =22, I spend a Hero Point to re-roll getting a 3, so taking a 10; so a total 28. If I hit, Damage is DC29S. /OCC]




or 


> *Batman, as Bruce Wayne, will try and Bluff the barman to give him the location of Jokers new hideout*
> 
> [OCC – Bluff roll 12 +18 =30 /OCC]




OCC questions and comments should be marked and put in (Parenthesis) for questions and comments, [Brackets] for rolls, action results, etc. 

Any questions? here is the place to put them

Team TITAN, class members…
*Superboy* played by Mordane76
*Arsenal* played by hero4hire
*Batgirl* played by Radiant
*Hawk* played by Nuke261 
*Dove* played by Kid A
*Wondergirl* played by Elfy
*Starfire* played by Keia
*Cat's Eye* played by Super Girl
*Beast Boy* played by Gideon
*Raven* played by Dark Nemesis 
*Cyborg* played by Hellzon

NPC Headmasters - Nightwing and Red Tornado
NPC fellow Students - Aqualad, Argent, Cyborg, Impulse, Risk, Robin, and Terra


And so it continues…and a reminder of some of the history of the world…

The *Justice League* was formed three years ago by the U.S. government as a meta-human law-enforcement agency under the *Department of Extranormal Operations (D.E.O.)*. This was after a probing attack force sent to Washington D.C. by Darkseid. Then last year, Darkseid sent a giant robot, Brimstone (a burning robot some 200 feet tall and on fire) to earth to lead his main attack against the Earth and onto American soil. Other beachheads of Dog Soldiers were set up all over the Earth, lead by different minions on his behalf. 

The characters had to stop Brimstone and his main force, and then breach a Force Wall (that was some hundred mile radius and reach into the upper atmosphere), to gain access to the main Boom Tube station that they had set up there. Once there they found the base protected by the Furriers and almost lost to these wild female warriors. They won through though and made it to Apokolips, hiding out when the full might of all of Darkseid's army on the other side of the Boom Tube tried to crush them. They then snuck into Darkseid's throne room (with the help of Mr. Miracle) and through guile (and a little muscle) brokered a deal to have the forces of the dark lord to leave Earth along… at least for now.

Recently then, the U.S. government has decided to form a new group to train those metahumans to young to join the JL. the *Titans* (or Team: Titan). Whose stated mission is…

_"With the assistance of the Justice League, the D.E.O. has established a training program for potential members of the superhuman community, code named "The TITANS"

"It is the Department's hope that with proper guidance these recruits will learn the basic operations within a superhuman team and gain the skills necessary for joining the Justice League at some time in the future.

"At this time, Justice League probationary members; Nightwing and Red Tornado, will be assigned as training leaders for these members."​_​

---

Some basic game information…

The base Power Level is going to be PL8 but some characters are going to be higher. I was thinking maybe everyone would make up their characters in secret and send them to me… BUT if people are not that worried about not all being the same level we might just post it all here. NOW Super-boy, and some of the others are going to be higher PL then the rest… but I was thinking about limiting them in some other ways. 

I am thinking maybe that for most mega-meta supers, that their max Base Attack Bonus and Skill Levels should be limited as if they were PL6 or 7 level characters. The idea that the rely more on their super-powers. Then skilled characters could maybe have a max of a PL 9 or 10 even if they are only PL8. Those in-between these two extremes (like Aqualad, Argent Cyborg, Beast Boy, and Starfire) would have the max of whatever their Power Levels were.

I would want a basic 'update' of your characters background, history and base powers/skills. Your character would be between 14 and 18 years old. This will be a metahuman school and training facility, and those are the type of 'adventures' you will be having. The world would be a little darker then 'classic' DC but it will not be as bad as the Marvel Ultimate universe.


----------



## Elfy (Jan 5, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> the Residency, May 31st 2004, 8:31am




Unless someone just slammed us back in time, it's Sunday, October 31st, 2004, which also happens to be Halloween ; )


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 5, 2005)

Ops good catch there... I have another game that is taking place on May 13th that I had just posted before creating this one hehe


----------



## Super Girl (Jan 5, 2005)

Will Cassie compliment Kitty on her big Guns?   shes really proud of her 'upgrade' from weak girl to super cat in a single bound.


----------



## Elfy (Jan 5, 2005)

I was waiting to see if Karl was going to catch up the others to Kitty and Cassie first - looks like he just did that and I just now posted what I had typed up while waiting for him =)


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 5, 2005)

Just moved the time up so that everyone is on the same page


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 5, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Just moved the time up so that everyone is on the same page




Okay I am here....I was waiting for the game to move up to a time when Roy would actually get up on a Sunday. The Titans are a buncha freaks! Not because of thier odd looks or superpowers..They're all MORNING people!    _*Blechh!! * _


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 5, 2005)

Now did you see my post about the messgae on your Vid-Phone


----------



## Elfy (Jan 5, 2005)

Cassie's not particularly a morning person - her body just doesn't need hardly any sleep ; )


----------



## Radiant (Jan 5, 2005)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Okay I am here....I was waiting for the game to move up to a time when Roy would actually get up on a Sunday. The Titans are a buncha freaks! Not because of thier odd looks or superpowers..They're all MORNING people!    _*Blechh!! * _




*stands up and tries to survive his hangover*
good Sir you do have a point now that I think about it.
*is very happy no one can watch you while you write a post*

 



			
				KarlGreen said:
			
		

> Now did you see my post about the messgae on your Vid-Phone



yep but Cassandra didn't undertand it...


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 5, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Now did you see my post about the messgae on your Vid-Phone




Yup..I responded.  Should we wait for the timeline to catch up to my response? Its like nearly 2 hours ahead of the morning-birds.


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 5, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Ops we were way over 500 posts there weren't we? I forgot about that sorry all  OK so we to re-start with PART 2
> 
> the OLD OCC discussion is here
> 
> ...




Hmmm...I just realized. At our Chracter Stats thread we have Arsenal, Terra (now an NPC) an a bunch of Birds! If someone else doesnt post thier characters I might change my name to "Hawkeye" just to fit in.


----------



## Radiant (Jan 5, 2005)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Hmmm...I just realized. At our Chracter Stats thread we have Arsenal, Terra (now an NPC) an a bunch of Birds! If someone else doesnt post thier characters I might change my name to "Hawkeye" just to fit in.




not sure if adding a bat would help to solve that problem...


----------



## Keia (Jan 5, 2005)

Just found the new threads.  Will post tonight! (if not sooner)

Keia


----------



## Elfy (Jan 5, 2005)

Oh, I learned something about the Attack Finesse feat today =)

http://www.mutantsandmasterminds.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=7676


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 5, 2005)

I sent Karl my sheet - I was under the impression we'd be more "secretive," but if EVERYONE wants to post up, then so will I.


----------



## Elfy (Jan 6, 2005)

Karl, did you intend for Toni to flag Kitty and Cassie down for her to say something? It's holding us back and if she has nothing to say and I just misunderstood the wave, then I'd like to move on ; )


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 6, 2005)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> I sent Karl my sheet - I was under the impression we'd be more "secretive," but if EVERYONE wants to post up, then so will I.




Its definitely up to each player. I posted mine and spoilered the stuff I didnt want generally known.

I was just bored, and like checking out other players build-techniques. So I thought I'd (not-so) subtley try to get some other players to post thier characters.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 6, 2005)

Elfy said:
			
		

> Karl, did you intend for Toni to flag Kitty and Cassie down for her to say something? It's holding us back and if she has nothing to say and I just misunderstood the wave, then I'd like to move on ; )




Nope she was just waving 'hi' and then would go sit in the TV room with some of the others (_cough_Superboy_cough_)


----------



## Elfy (Jan 6, 2005)

Conner's a little dense when it comes to girls =3


----------



## Nuke261 (Jan 6, 2005)

Hey All!!
I am still around!  The ol' computer decided to catch a cold this past week.  Got it going again (not quiet as well as I would like!) so I will be back to running that Chaos driven hero that everyone loves to hate!!!!

Happy New Year!

Nuke


----------



## Elfy (Jan 6, 2005)

I was wondering about you =)


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 6, 2005)

Yea  
I had saw you post on some other thread and heard about those computer problems. I understand

Now if only Robin would return


----------



## Elfy (Jan 6, 2005)

Yeah - where'd he go anyways =(


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 6, 2005)

It looks grim since he hasnt been heard on enworld since 12-13-04. Coming up on a full month.


----------



## Radiant (Jan 6, 2005)

is Connor in the same room as Hank? Oh my...


----------



## kid A (Jan 6, 2005)

> _is Connor in the same room as Hank? Oh my..._




yeah, that should be a fun first meeting...    

-kid A


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 6, 2005)

Yeah, he is - but I'm not making the first move.

As for the ladies in the TV room, well... they can say hello to me too...


----------



## Nuke261 (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks all!  It's real good to be back.
Amazing how much a few days off the boards hurts after only a few days!

Raidant and Mordane, Thanks!  Wasn't sure if Conner was in the asame room as Hank or not.
Here we go!!

Nuke


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 6, 2005)

Don't worry, Raven... Hank will have plenty of time to meditate... in traction...


----------



## Super Girl (Jan 6, 2005)

Karl, I'm not sure if your going to actually write the news reports for Kitty's internet news search, or just gloss, doesn't really much matter, she was just trying to see if there was like any live footage, or pictures of her or anything.


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 7, 2005)

Did Roy's 26 Diplomacy have any discernable effect?


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 7, 2005)

Sure because Nightwing was 'mad' at him... but he can't change his mind without endangering the school


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jan 7, 2005)

> Don't worry, Raven... Hank will have plenty of time to meditate... in traction...




My goodness, there's more of that negative energy!  Such violent individuals I seem to have fallen in with!  ^_^


----------



## Elfy (Jan 7, 2005)

You could have had 'lovey dovey' energy if you had fallen in with a certain pair of characters =3


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 7, 2005)

Wasnt Superboy s'posed to show up at Nightwing's office at 10am?


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 7, 2005)

Not that it's any of my business but looking at Hawk & Dove's builds. They seem a little on the wussy side not being built with *any* extras. 

Could I suggest some "tweakage"?

Of course like I said. None of my business, but generally when I play live, fellow players sometimes heckle--I mean *help* with suggestions on builds.

DM/Nuke/Kid A, feel free to tell me to shove it.


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 7, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Sure because Nightwing was 'mad' at him... but he can't change his mind without endangering the school




Kewl..I just couldnt get the vibe of his mood shift from reading the post.


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 7, 2005)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> Don't worry, Raven... Hank will have plenty of time to meditate... in traction...




In comics Hawk is a powederkeg of Chaos Magick. Which fuels his super-strength and stamina.

Since members of the "Super"-clan supposedly have a little vulnerability to Magic. I can see it being a fight in the comics.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 7, 2005)

I thought it was 11A.


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 7, 2005)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> I thought it was 11A.




 :\ Sorry I dont know what that means.


D'oh!!! I figured it out!!! Man I need some sleep....


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 7, 2005)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Kewl..I just couldnt get the vibe of his mood shift from reading the post.




 yea I am not as Charismatic as he is


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 7, 2005)

I _think_ I originally said 10am but its no big deal... 11am is what we are going for now


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 7, 2005)

Arsenal has an.. wonderful idea.. I 'm almost afraid


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 7, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Arsenal has an.. wonderful idea.. I 'm almost afraid




*mwahahahaha!!!!*


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 7, 2005)

Yes, Starfire, we are engaged in a bout of prk-waving, to borrow from George Carlin... except Connor is impeded when it comes to noticing the advances of women...


----------



## Nuke261 (Jan 7, 2005)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Not that it's any of my business but looking at Hawk & Dove's builds. They seem a little on the wussy side not being built with *any* extras.
> 
> Could I suggest some "tweakage"?
> 
> ...



Okay, shove it!  (Just kidding!  You asked!)

Seriously, I would be happy to hear your ideas.  I had several thoughts in mind when I built Hawk and could not go with all of them.  Ended up taking the simplest route.  

If you want to email me to cut down on board traffic that no one but me would be interested in, that's cool.  If it's all right with Kid A you can send Dove idea my way, too.  We kind of built them together.

Thanks!

simek108 at earthlink dot net


----------



## kid A (Jan 7, 2005)

> If you want to email me to cut down on board traffic that no one but me would be interested in, that's cool. If it's all right with Kid A you can send Dove idea my way, too. We kind of built them together.




yeah, that'd be okay by me.  send 'em both to nuke.

-kid A


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 8, 2005)

Cant wait 'til the timeline "catches up" just to see who is on board with Roy's crazy party plans


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 8, 2005)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Okay, shove it!  (Just kidding!  You asked!)
> 
> Seriously, I would be happy to hear your ideas.  I had several thoughts in mind when I built Hawk and could not go with all of them.  Ended up taking the simplest route.
> 
> ...




Kewl...How sayeth thee O mighty GM?


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 8, 2005)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Kewl...How sayeth thee O mighty GM?




Sure... although I also offered when I was setting the game up  but that's ok... don't go to crazy but it ok


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 8, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Sure... although I also offered when I was setting the game up  but that's ok... don't go to crazy but it ok




Crazy?? Moi??

My reputation precedes me I see.


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 8, 2005)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> "I think I'll pass," Connor says.  "Whatever Nightwing has to say to me is between him and me, and I'm not about to get into a fist-fight with you at any expense -- all that's going to happen is you're going to get hurt, either when you break your own hand after hitting me, or I put you in traction if I defend myself.  This is not something you want to do, Hank - just step off."  With that, Connor starts back out of the common area.




Ooooo...He called Hawk a beeyatch!!!


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 8, 2005)

Anyway, Super Girl we are in two different time zone  Arsenal's last post was 11:01am.. the rest of the world around 10:05am. Once you and Wondergirl leave Nightwing's office AND Superboy and Hawk resolve their - issue - I will advance the time to 11am, when Superboy and Batgirl head to Nightwing's office and Arsenal sets his -evil  - plan into motion


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 8, 2005)

It's not calling Hank a beeotch... it's just stating painful point of fact...


----------



## Keia (Jan 8, 2005)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> It's not calling Hank a beeotch... it's just stating painful point of fact...




And belittling him in front of his peers.  Yeah, you're strutting . . . .

Keia


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 8, 2005)

Sorry... I have to strut... it's part of my genes...


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 9, 2005)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> It's not calling Hank a beeotch... it's just stating painful point of fact...




Heh! I am enjoying the whole situation. Very cool roleplaying.

But Superboy called him a girly-man.  

I think he insulted his mother too!


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 9, 2005)

Question for you all... I am trying to think of a different name for the 'hard-light' training room. I don't want 'Danger Room' or 'Training Room' as it were. I posted over on GR but not many replies to it... Thoughts? One suggest was to keep the 'Greek' mytho and call it 'the Colloseum' or 'the Arena'

Thoughts?


----------



## Nuke261 (Jan 9, 2005)

I like the Arena.

Superboy is strutting, no doubt.  Hawk could care less, he has never gotten the "acceptance by his peers" thing.  

Good fun, though!

Nuke


----------



## Radiant (Jan 9, 2005)

Arena rocks.


----------



## Elfy (Jan 9, 2005)

Holodeck (joking =P)

Hmmm...besides Arena and Coliseum (which I like, but could be percieved negatively as a place of galaditoral combat between superbeings by 'the press')...

Lightscape, Holoscape, Virtualscape, Hyperscape, Holochamber, Hyperchamber, Holodome, Hyperdome, Hyperzone, Virtualzone, Ground Zero, Virtuality.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 9, 2005)

I actually just didn't want to hurt Hank... but if it establishes pecking order... then the Kid of Steel should most definitely be at the top... 


I'm not fond of either Arena or Coliseum.  If we're talking about light... maybe something involving Quanta-X might work as well.


----------



## Radiant (Jan 9, 2005)

I think Elfy's lightscape is real good.


----------



## Elfy (Jan 9, 2005)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> but if it establishes pecking order... then the Kid of Steel should most definitely be at the top...




The Girl of Wonder =P may disagree with his assessment =)


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 9, 2005)

She can disagree all she wants... she's a girl...


----------



## Super Girl (Jan 9, 2005)

Kitty would disagree too, what with her penetrating claws forcing you to make a save, it would only be a matter of time before you botched a few.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 9, 2005)

Penetrating Attack, IMO, should cost more; it's double indemnity against Protection and Saves.  If I want to thwart it, I have to buy an Extra on a power that MIGHT be affected by it, but those using it only have to pay for it as a power stunt.  Even if I buy Impervious, my saves are still affected by Penetrating Attack - there's no way to stop it from hurting my Damage Save.  That alone should make it an Extra, IMO - its ability to affect any power that offers Protection to a character definitely should make it an extra; if I have to spend X points to combat it, the person using it should have to spend X points to benefit from it.


My pecking order comments, of course, are in jest...


----------



## Elfy (Jan 9, 2005)

Let's kick and claw his steel butt! Then he can't sit down all day! Haha! =D


----------



## Super Girl (Jan 9, 2005)

Uhh, its only effect is to treat protection as if it was Amazing Save instead. There are a couple feats that negate a single power, true sight, see invisible, etc.  As far as impervious, impervious cancels out a number of penetrating attacks equal to its rank, so if you simply bought it as a power stunt it would cancel the penetrating attack just fine.  Penetrting attack has been altered by errata quite a bit over time, but simply forcing a save roll instead of allowing someone to automatically save is not out of line for a feat.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 9, 2005)

Ah - I'm reading straight out my book, which is not Errata'ed.  Are we using the Automatic Success and Failure option?


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 9, 2005)

It says in my revised book "Choose an attack. Targets of that attack must make a Damage Save even if the attack's damage bonus is less then the target's Protection bonus. Imprervious works nornally against Penetrating Attack"

So my reading of it is as such "My attack bonus is +7 vs. your Protection of 10, lower it to -3, so your Damage save is 15-3=12."


----------



## Radiant (Jan 9, 2005)

Super Girl said:
			
		

> Kitty would disagree too, what with her penetrating claws forcing you to make a save, it would only be a matter of time before you botched a few.




me needs that too. But regardless how much training she's got Cassandra's still just human so I think there are some things she just shouldn't be able to do.


----------



## Elfy (Jan 9, 2005)

Cassandra could get one of those kryptonite rings that batman wore in the latest issue of teen titans and beat Superman up - hee =)


----------



## Radiant (Jan 10, 2005)

Elfy said:
			
		

> Cassandra could get one of those kryptonite rings that batman wore in the latest issue of teen titans and beat Superman up - hee =)




she's more of an edged weapon type. But surprising or not, beating up Superboy is not among my priorities, was thinking about folks like Mamoth... 
She has no desire to compete with any of the Titans.


----------



## Elfy (Jan 10, 2005)

But of course - nothing wrong with a little friendly competition though ; )

Give'er a gadget or something to help her when we get PP awards later =)


----------



## Keia (Jan 10, 2005)

I'm for either the arena or the pit . . .

as in P.I.T.  (photon illuminated training)   

Keia


----------



## Elfy (Jan 10, 2005)

P.I.T. - Heh Heh - that's pretty creative =P


----------



## Elfy (Jan 10, 2005)

Has Kori found her hot chocolate yet? =)


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 10, 2005)

Krypto-ring?  That's a little more than 'friendly competition,' ya know...


----------



## kid A (Jan 10, 2005)

i really like "arena" and "pit" out of all the options so far.

-kid A


----------



## Radiant (Jan 10, 2005)

I leave the "friendly" competition to others. Wondergirl seems more than interested enough in beating up Connor that she can cover both of us.


----------



## Super Girl (Jan 10, 2005)

She could cover all three of us.


----------



## Keia (Jan 10, 2005)

Elfy said:
			
		

> Has Kori found her hot chocolate yet? =)




Nope, Lexcorp must have discovered that hot chocolate is the fuel that powers Starfire and locked it down.



			
				Mordane76 said:
			
		

> Krypto-ring? That's a little more than 'friendly competition,' ya know...




yeah, guess thats true.  But it would level the playing field a bit.  Not that I want a ring of it, I think it would clash with my skin and outfit.

Keia


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 10, 2005)

That is SO not leveling the playing field... unless by that you mean completing unleveling the field in your favor...


----------



## Elfy (Jan 10, 2005)

Hahahaha - some many good laughs when I next check the OOC fourm - a good way to start my day =D


----------



## Elfy (Jan 10, 2005)

So...are Kori, Don, Hank, or Tim going out with the six that are, or staying behind?


----------



## Keia (Jan 10, 2005)

Elfy said:
			
		

> So...are Kori, Don, Hank, or Tim going out with the six that are, or staying behind?




I think that Kori is still on a national treasure hunt of hot chocolate . . . 

To move things along though, she would be interested in going but would ultimately stay behind - unless nightwing, conner or hank were going.

Keia


----------



## Elfy (Jan 10, 2005)

Well, Nightwing isn't going - why would they want him to come along anyways ; )

Perhaps you mean Tim/Robin.

And, of course, Conner can't come anyways since he's on the naughty list ; )


----------



## kid A (Jan 10, 2005)

don's probably going to respectfully decline.  he's still not feeling great, plus if everyone else goes, he's probably going to go visit dr. charles again...    

-kid A


----------



## Super Girl (Jan 10, 2005)

Naughty boy, wanting to play Doctor.  don't wait too long or the male doctor will be coming on.


----------



## Super Girl (Jan 10, 2005)

Naughty boy, wanting to play Doctor.  don't wait too long or the male doctor will be coming on.


----------



## Radiant (Jan 10, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> I think that Kori is still on a national treasure hunt of hot chocolate . . .
> 
> To move things along though, she would be interested in going but would ultimately stay behind - unless nightwing, conner or hank were going.
> 
> Keia




the Batgirl will soon be back to help in that important mission.


----------



## Nuke261 (Jan 11, 2005)

The Halloween outing sounds fun, I'm just not sure Hank would go for it on his own.  Seems a bit too imaginative for him.  He would have to be persuaded pretty good, so he'll probably stay at the school.  

Maybe the remaining Titans could watch scary movies or something.  Doesn't _Goth_ have a new film out?

Nuke


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 11, 2005)

Halloween

Anyway I am going to go with P.I.T. (photon illuminated training) I like that one  YEA


----------



## kid A (Jan 11, 2005)

> Maybe the remaining Titans could watch scary movies or something. Doesn't Goth have a new film out?




i'm pretty sure he does.  plus, dr. charles should be getting off her shift soon...    

-kid A


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 11, 2005)

kid A said:
			
		

> i'm pretty sure he does.  plus, dr. charles should be getting off her shift soon...
> 
> -kid A




The chicks are hooking up with each other, Dove is chasing after an older woman... It's like "All My Titans" in here...


----------



## kid A (Jan 11, 2005)

> The chicks are hooking up with each other, Dove is chasing after an older woman... It's like "All My Titans" in here...




i guess, technically she's older, but dr. charles is only 19.  so, it's not like it's THAT bad...

-kid A


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 11, 2005)

Hey someone is prosuing Superboy  and more romance is on the way... few wil escape its... wraith  
IT just would not be teen drama without a little... drama... and some superbattles!!!


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 11, 2005)

With as unperceptive as I've been playing Connor thus far, I submit that the only way Argent can 'catch' Superboy presently is to hit him over the head with a club, just like in caveman days...


----------



## Gideon (Jan 11, 2005)

*Beast Boy returns*

Home sweet Home, will post some time tonight.  

You guys were busy.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 12, 2005)

Excellent


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 12, 2005)

can I get a head count of who came to the meeting Arsenal tried to call?

I am a bit confused because both Argent and Cyborg are currently simultaneously  in the TV room and the Cafeteria as of 11am.

I also havent gotten ANY feedback from the PCs about the party. If the showed for they meeting or snubbed Roy.

The only people I think Roy couldnt or wouldnt have asked is Suberboy and Batgirl due to thier meeting.


----------



## Elfy (Jan 12, 2005)

Cassie and Kitty are planning on leaving, so while they might have heard what he had to say, they have other plans. There seems to be quite a few staying behind though.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 12, 2005)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> can I get a head count of who came to the meeting Arsenal tried to call?
> 
> I am a bit confused because both Argent and Cyborg are currently simultaneously  in the TV room and the Cafeteria as of 11am.
> 
> ...




The TV Room and Cafeteria are right next to each other and 'open' as it were (you walk into the front door of the Residency, the TV Room lounge is on the right side, Cafeteria to the left, Stairwell upstairs straight ahead).

Not sure about the PC, but NPCs... Risk, Aqualad, and Cyborg are sticking around
Argent, Impulse and Terra are going with Cassie/Kitty


----------



## Super Girl (Jan 12, 2005)

Uhh, oops, I thought the Cafeteria was contiguous to the Lounge, ie, the kitchen door then there were a couple of tables, and then a few feet away the couches of the lounge, all in one very large room.  If this is wrong, my bad.


```
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
x			TVTVTVTV				x
x		|				|		x
x		|				|		x
x		| Couch		Couch	|		x
x		|				|		x
x		|				|		x
E		|				|		x
N								x
T		------------Couch-------------			x
R								x
A								x
C	Table		Table		Table			x
E	Table		Table		Table			x
x	Table		Table		Table			x
x	Table		Table		Table			x
x								x
x	Table		Table		Table			x
x	Table		Table		Table			x
x	Table		Table		Table			x
x	Table		Table		Table			x
x								STAIRS
x								STAIRS
x								x
x								x
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
			Kitchen
```


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 12, 2005)

It mostly open, no real walls between the lobby, TV room, Cafeteria 

The kitchen is somewhat seperated with swinging doors. And the Arcade is in the back, with doors also.


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 12, 2005)

Elfy said:
			
		

> Cassie and Kitty are planning on leaving, so while they might have heard what he had to say, they have other plans. There seems to be quite a few staying behind though.




that is contingent on my plan...to have the people going out roust a bunch people and bring em back before curfew. 

What else we got going after 6pm...watching videos? Lets throw a rave!


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm sure LexCorp security would LOVE that


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 12, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> I'm sure LexCorp security would LOVE that




Thats why I need a majority of Titans on board...

I am sure the "powers that be" will try to squash the idea.

But like Arsenal said no one told us any rules that we couldnt have guests.

I am sure the hilarity will ensue shortly.


----------



## Radiant (Jan 12, 2005)

sigh, sometimes I do wish I'd gone for a character who can throw himself more into this whole teen drama. A well you never know before the game starts.


----------



## kid A (Jan 12, 2005)

dove's gonna be around, so he'll probably be at the party.

-kid A


----------



## Elfy (Jan 12, 2005)

Darn them anti-social characters - they should get around and mingle more =3

Raven gave Cassie the "Go away - I like being by myself" vibe when Cassie had tried to strike up a conversation with her earlier - so sad =(

And Kori just can't seem to find that elusive hot chocolate and come back to socialize with everyone - she must be holding out for the good stuff =P

And...there's Cassandra, who doesn't know what the word socialize means. She probably thinks it's another kind of training - doh, oh well =P

Then there's poor abandoned Tim - it's so sad  - I don't want to even talk about it =(


----------



## Radiant (Jan 12, 2005)

Elfy said:
			
		

> Darn them anti-social characters - they should get around and mingle more =3
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nightwing told her that socialize is what the other kids do. From watching thems she now asumes it is some kind of ritual combat. 

No realy she's not that naive but she doesn't get the point of it all.

Concerning Tim I'm all for recruiting players to take over the abandonend characters. They are both real cool and it's a waste to let them settle on dust.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 13, 2005)

Yea I am thinking about opening the game again for recruiting, especailly as I will be adding some new students VERY soon  much hillarity and drama and maybe some MEGA battle will ensue


----------



## Super Girl (Jan 13, 2005)

Capture the flag with powers?


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 13, 2005)

OK thinking about recruiting 1-2 new players for the Team TITANS game. Right now the NPC students are...

Aqualad, Argent, Cyborg, Impulse, Risk, Robin, and Terra

BUT if you are interested in a different one that's ok. You might have to refer back to the first OCC Talking the Talk about the game for most of character creation. 

Anyone interested?? If so who would you be interested in playing. That kind of stuff. The game is an Ultimate style game, that is a bit more gritty, but also with all the Teen drama one would expect


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 13, 2005)

Super Girl said:
			
		

> Capture the flag with powers?




I have been thinking about lots of different P.I.T. room training course that might be cool


----------



## Elfy (Jan 13, 2005)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Roy then looked to see why some of the girls hadnt replied





			
				hero4hire said:
			
		

> Are you two up for the party after your outing? It would be great if you can round up some party-goers.



Actually, Cassie responded to Roy =/



			
				Elfy said:
			
		

> She actually hadn't forgotten Roy sneaking onto the Girl's floor and was planning on pounding him when she first saw him the morning, but after hearing earlier from Toni that he did it to give her flowers, she decided to let it slide and not pound him...this time.
> 
> She corrects Kitty about the curfew when she misspeaks the time, "It’s 5:58pm, actually, giving everyone even less time. You’re plan’s not feasible, Roy. Even if you could get Nightwing to agree, which seems unlikely to me, there simply isn’t enough time to organize a party with outsiders here. The other kids can’t fly and will have to deal with a traffic rush as everyone tries to beat the curfew. That leaves hardly anytime for the actual party itself. It’s better for those of us allowed to leave to go to an existing party."
> 
> She then suggests, "What we should do while we’re out is to spend the last 30 minutes or so grabbing party supplies and, when we get back and the curfew is in place, we can then have our own private party with just us and any of the personnel living here on campus that want to join us. Besides being more feasible, it has the side benefit of helping the staff better warm up to us and improving our relations with them."


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 13, 2005)

ooops looked for it and missed it...


----------



## Hellzon (Jan 13, 2005)

*Hellzon's coming! Run for the hills!*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> OK thinking about recruiting 1-2 new players for the Team TITANS game[...]Anyone interested?? If so who would you be interested in playing. That kind of stuff.




[blather]
Don't know that much of the source material, will that hurt? Heck, I'll bite, if you'll have me. Been thinking of playing Cyborg in that case (or Impulse, if a real Vic-fanboy shows up ). I take it you have a build, or should I make one myself?
[/blather]


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 13, 2005)

A good place to see Titan info is HERE but I have changed the history a lot. 

Both Cyborg and Impulse are open or you could try and different Titan from almost any time  There is a link on the first page that gives a breif history of the world. I will find a bunch of it and port it over with 'who is the Justice League' 

The game is gritty and the characters are not all the same


----------



## Elfy (Jan 13, 2005)

But not too gritty, let's hope ; )


----------



## Hellzon (Jan 13, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> A good place to see Titan info is HERE but I have changed the history a lot.



Am i scary if I admit i follow both IC and OOC threads of just about every MnM game there is and already knew that page. Yeah, thought so.  Though today was the first time I checked the first page.


			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> Both Cyborg and Impulse are open or you could try and different Titan from almost any time



Neato, but I think I'll stick with the ones I've seen 'in action', so to speak. Besides, Cyborg's cool.


			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> There is a link on the first page that gives a breif history of the world. I will find a bunch of it and port it over with 'who is the Justice League'



Would that be this one: http://www.titanstower.com/source/libearly/amaztt1.html ? Seems nice. Will read it as soon as I log off (am on dialup). edit: found some more. Will be back when I've read up on some more heroes, since I found a lot of names in some synopsis.


			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> The game is gritty[...]



I... noted that.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 14, 2005)

Here are my write up on Cyborg and Impulse... you do NOT have to use these stat's but be somewhat in the ballpark 


*Cyborg* PL9; Vic Stone; Concept: Cyborg Hero; SEX: male; SZ: Md; INIT: +2; DEF 17/15 (Mental 16); SPD: 70ft/leaping 40ft; Melee +9 (unarmed +10S/L) Range +7 (sonic blast +8S/L); SV: Dmg: +4, Fort: +4, Reflex: +2, Will: +1; STR 18, DEX 14, CON 18, INT 18, WIS 12, CHA 12 
SKILLS: Acrobatics 1/+3, Balance 1/+3, Computers 4/+24*, Craft (electronics) 1/+5. Intimidation 2/+12, Repair 4/+8, Science (cyborg-tech) 8/+12 
FEATS:  Dark Vision, Power Attack, Ultra-Hearing
POWERS: Protection +8 (source: Super-science; flaw: Obvious (looks like armor/ cyborgnetics); extra: Data-link (+2 to Computer/level*), Energy Blast (Sonic Energy Beam), Leap, Running, Super-Strength [only +6]; Stunt: Dual-damage (for strength and energy beam); total: 62pp) 
WEAKNESS: Disturbing (-3 Bluff/Diplomacy do to cyborgnetic look) [-5pp]
Attributes 32 +BAB 15 +BDB 10 +Skills 15 +Feats 6+Powers 60 -5 Weakness = 135 Total 
*Computer and Science skills are 2:1, Data-link doubles its bonus to Computers skills (yes this exceeds stacking ranks, but that's cool) 


*Impulse* PL9; Bart Allen; Concept: Young Speedster; SEX: male; SZ: M; INIT: +17; DEF 28*/14 (Mental 14); SPD: 70ft (7,168mph spint); Melee +8 (mach-one punch +8S) Range +8; SV: Dmg: +1, Fort: +1, Reflex: +13, Will: +0; STR 10, DEX 18, CON 12, INT 14, WIS 10, CHA 13
SKILLS: Acrobatics 1/+5, Computers 1/+3
FEATS: Attack Finesse, Dodge, Evasion, Heroic Surge, Improved Initiative, Identity Change, Instant Stand, Move-By-Attack, Power Attack, Rapid Healing, Rapid Takedown, Rapid Strike, Takedown Attack  
POWERS: Super-Speed +8 (source: Mutant; extra: Incorporeal (Speed Force), Mach One Punch; Stunt: Immunity (Heat), Wall Running, Water Walking; total: 70pp)
Attributes 17 +BAB 12 +BDB 8 +Skills 2 +Feats 26+Powers 70 = 135 Total 
*+1 DEF due to dodge


----------



## Elfy (Jan 14, 2005)

Karl,

Kitty and Cassie are also going to try to find at least one party supply/food-drink shop that's open until 5:30 or later so they can stop by to grab stuff on the way back ; )


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 14, 2005)

Ah well then there is certainly one that you can easily find at least one that is near the campus...now if you are looking for a costume store open that late, well there supplies will be limited


----------



## Elfy (Jan 14, 2005)

Yes, they would have at least looked to see if there was one as an option =)


----------



## Super Girl (Jan 14, 2005)

Kitty is covered for her costume.  She is going to go as herself with the Kitty Ears, Eyes, Tail, and a leash.

I think Cassie could just were an Amazonesque Toga and be good.


----------



## Hellzon (Jan 14, 2005)

I think I'll just yoink! your Cyborg build, nothing really stands out as odd with it. You got any oddities with background going on, or should I just assume this is right:

Victor (Vic) Stone grew up surrounded by science. As the only son of research scientists Silas and Elinore Stone, Victor was pushed and trained to follow in his parents' footsteps. While experimenting on ways to boost human intelligence, they used Vic as a subject, which bestowed him with an IQ of 170. Silas and Elinore Stone's pursuit of science unfortunately blinded them to their son's need for a normal childhood.

Young Vic got into trouble when he began hanging around with the wrong crowd, which included a youth named Ron Evers, who got Vic into trouble several times. Victor remained Ron's friend because he had no one else, his actions stimulated by his loneliness and lack of attention from his father.

Thanks to Elinore's persuasion, Silas allowed Vic to attend public high school, where he immediately began making friends and showing great athletic potential. Vic met his first girlfriend, Marcy Reynolds, and trained very hard in the hopes of going to the Olympics. Silas was angered by Victor's athletic plans because he wanted his son to pursue a career in the sciences; he did not think in terms of what Victor might want. This disagreement created a large rift between Vic and Silas and laid the groundwork for future tensions.

One day Vic happened to visit his parents at S.T.A.R. Labs. They were working on two projects: a long-range inter-dimensional study and observation project, and the development of cybernetic body parts for physically disabled soldiers. While observing another dimension, Silas accidentally let a blob-like creature slither through the dimensional barrier. The entity killed Elinore and critically wounded Vic before Silas could activate the recall button and send it back.

Determined not to let his son meet the same fate his wife did, a desperate and unauthorized Silas used the untested cybernetic technology to rebuild Vic's body with a frame of enforced molybdenum steel, special polymers and plastics. Vic survived, and Cyborg was born.

Assuming no oddities are going on, I just need to feed your build into Simpon's generator (for future building) and I'd be good to go, _ja_?


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 14, 2005)

Hey I love Simpson's builder... I game with him, until he got promoted at Mircrosoft and now we never see him 
Lucky for us he still updates his character builder 

History sounds fine


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 14, 2005)

Sorry... I've been away for a day - My wife left on a trip yesterday, so I wasn't at hte computer at all.

I HONESTLY got my signals crossed; I know it's there at the top for people to read, but I completely lost track of who had smacked me on the back of the head.  I'll try and explain it away in the next few posts, instead of going back in time...


----------



## Hellzon (Jan 14, 2005)

> History sounds fine



Righty then! So, do I hop in right away?


----------



## Radiant (Jan 14, 2005)

Hellzon said:
			
		

> Righty then! So, do I hop in right away?




welcome on board man


----------



## Hellzon (Jan 14, 2005)

Heck, I'll leap in! Good to *be* on board, ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 15, 2005)

Yep go ahead and start posting... I have to go to play face-to-face game but I will update tonight before I go to bed


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 16, 2005)

welcome aboard Hellzon. 

To all..I will be gone 'til tuesday. seeya then.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 17, 2005)

I'm glad to see we're starting to have some activity again...


----------



## Elfy (Jan 17, 2005)

I was just waiting for Super Girl to post for Kitty - I guess SG was under the weather or something. Anywho, looks like we're starting to move a little - now if everyone else would get back at it =) 

Elfy gets out a whipity whip and starts whipity whipping the players to make them start posting again! Post or suffer my wet noodle whip! =3


----------



## Radiant (Jan 17, 2005)

Elfy said:
			
		

> I was just waiting for Super Girl to post for Kitty - I guess SG was under the weather or something. Anywho, looks like we're starting to move a little - now if everyone else would get back at it =)
> 
> Elfy gets out a whipity whip and starts whipity whipping the players to make them start posting again! Post or suffer my wet noodle whip! =3




sorry noodley make me fat and I worked too hard to loose weight...
Nothin' much to post. Me thinks I'll summarize Cassandra's actions for the rest of the day in one more post. Left on her own she spends all her time improving her skills at breaking things.


----------



## Nuke261 (Jan 19, 2005)

Guilty of sliding on posts.

Should be back in the action for the time being.

Thanks for putting up with my slow butt!

Nuke


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 19, 2005)

no problem... the boards have been REALLY slow for me for almost a week and I have been having some problems posting  
So my posting has been a bit off also


----------



## Hellzon (Jan 20, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> no problem... the boards have been REALLY slow for me for almost a week and I have been having some problems posting
> So my posting has been a bit off also



Not a problem with your computers I think, ENworld's been slow for me too, especially in the evenings (afternoon for the Americans, I guess).
And now it seems posting will stop totally... Bleh!


----------



## Radiant (Jan 20, 2005)

Hellzon said:
			
		

> Not a problem with your computers I think, ENworld's been slow for me too, especially in the evenings (afternoon for you Americans).
> And now it seems posting will stop totally... Bleh!




yeah they are closing us down, me's got no idea how to survive two to four day without new posts


----------



## Hellzon (Jan 20, 2005)

Radiant said:
			
		

> [...]me's got no idea how to survive two to four day without new posts



Curl up in a corner and cry seems more and more like a good idea.


----------



## Radiant (Jan 20, 2005)

Hellzon said:
			
		

> Curl up in a corner and cry seems more and more like a good idea.




an intriuguin plan. I will have to work over the finer details but this one might be right path to take....


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 20, 2005)

WAAAA 
Not sure if this will be lost or not but... hopefully the new boards will be better


----------



## Elfy (Jan 20, 2005)

Yes, the boards have been especially slow this last week or so. One post of mine took about two hours to 'post' after I pushed the submit button. It just sat there and sat there - then about two hours later finally managed to finish itself =/

I hope the new server makes things 'hellafaster' =P


----------



## Nuke261 (Jan 20, 2005)

bigger, badder, better board...Here's Hoping!

In the meantime I guess I will spend some quality time with my PS2!

Nuke


----------



## Airwhale (Jan 20, 2005)

Hey all, do you still need any alts?  This looks like alot of fun.

And Radiant!  we over at the 5th IR were wondering if you were still alive!  Glad to see that you are... Are you still interested in playing with us?


----------



## Keia (Jan 20, 2005)

KG,

Since were doing shout-outs  thought I'd mention that you've been introduced in Outcasts forever!

Have fun
Keia


----------



## Elfy (Jan 20, 2005)

I believe that Karl is still open to one more Player, AW, although there isn't going to be any in game posting until after the new server(s) are put online in a day or three.


----------



## Elfy (Jan 20, 2005)

Hellzon, Kid A-

You guys must have missed the server outtage notice last night. Any posts after post #184 (Nuke261 posting for Hank/Hawk) are going to be lost when the new servers come online, so you two should copy the posts you made into Notepad or something like that and save them onto your harddrive - then you can repost them once the new servers come online. This is supposed to happen in a day or three.


----------



## Hellzon (Jan 20, 2005)

Copying my posts anyway, but I don't think it's needed just yet.


----------



## Elfy (Jan 20, 2005)

Oh, them sneaky dogs! Well, durn it, get to posting then peoples and GM!!! We got a day to play! =D


----------



## Radiant (Jan 21, 2005)

Elfy said:
			
		

> Oh, them sneaky dogs! Well, durn it, get to posting then peoples and GM!!! We got a day to play! =D




they shouldn't play such evil mindgames with us. No they shouldn't.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 21, 2005)

Weird... big 'announcement' that stuff will not be saved... then little never mind 
OK yesterday I more or less did not even come here as I thought everthing was going to get dropped later  

So Airwhale, yes I would not mind one more player. On the first page of this thread you can see the NPC students that are here already BUT if you want/like a different Tean Titan from almost any period go for it. Just let me know who before I give you the PL and extras 

Keia I saw that BUT again thought it was going to be lost SOOO I am going to post right now


----------



## Radiant (Jan 21, 2005)

Airwhale said:
			
		

> Hey all, do you still need any alts?  This looks like alot of fun.
> 
> And Radiant!  we over at the 5th IR were wondering if you were still alive!  Glad to see that you are... Are you still interested in playing with us?




sorry man, I allready told Rikandur. That game is just moving so incredibly fast that I can't even catch up. To be honset I just don't have the commitment to put the necessary work into it. Which is more or less the combined fault of me being sick, tragically in love and Word of Warcraft


----------



## Radiant (Jan 21, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Weird... big 'announcement' that stuff will not be saved... then little never mind
> OK yesterday I more or less did not even come here as I thought everthing was going to get dropped later
> 
> So Airwhale, yes I would not mind one more player. On the first page of this thread you can see the NPC students that are here already BUT if you want/like a different Tean Titan from almost any period go for it. Just let me know who before I give you the PL and extras
> ...




for the good ol' Karl only:

[sblock]Since I don't know that much about the Batman I am just making things based on what I allready know. Hope that's allright. Mostly basing him on the bad ass old Bruce Wayne from the Batman Beyond series, just young and at the prime of his power. Plus his motives are not clear to anyone. Hope that's allright.[/sblock]


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 21, 2005)

For Radiant only 
[sblock]
Totally works for me... I am leaving him 'vague' on purpose, but he is a PL18-19 character that is very comp[/sblock]


----------



## Elfy (Jan 21, 2005)

So, are You going to being getting them NPCs posting anytime soon, Mistah Karl?


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 21, 2005)

Yes... board still a bit slow for me and I am having a hard time moving around  to many people online I guess


----------



## Elfy (Jan 21, 2005)

Yeah =(

Hopefully the new server will resolve that issue - bummer about the needed 'down time' though =/


----------



## Hellzon (Jan 24, 2005)

*We-sa back!*



> Hopefully the new server will resolve that issue - bummer about the needed 'down time' though =/



And that is why I am happy to be European. I post in the evening, when you americans are still at work.  
Though we should probably be even now.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 25, 2005)

Just a note... I hurt my thumb and can't type very fast right now... that combined with the boards means I am going to be slow typing for the next few days


----------



## Elfy (Jan 27, 2005)

*Class Related Information?*

Karl,

Would you mind reposting the class related information here please? The board no longer seems to have the old Titans IC thread for us to reference. Thank you.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 27, 2005)

hmm, weird... but anyway...

Class Schedule…
8:00am-8:55am English/Literature in Classroom
9:00am-9:55am History and Government US/World in  Classroom
10:00am-10:55am Math selections in Classroom or some advanced classes will be held at Laboratory
11:00am- 11:55am Physical Exercise/Training (independent and class training and exercise) in the Workshop
11:55am-1:00pm Lunch
1:00pm-1:55pm Open Course in Classroom or possibly within the Laboratory
2:00pm-2:55pm Science selections in Laboratory
3:00pm-3:55pm Open Course in Classroom

Class choices… 
*Math Selections* (one course, common classroom) - Basic Algebra, Algebra, Trigonometry, Intro Calculus, Advanced Calculus, Advanced Theoretical Mathematics 
*Science Selections* (different semi-independent classes) - Biology (_Intro/Intermediate, Advanced, Genetics_), Chemistry (_Intro/Intermediate, Advance, Biochemistry, Zoology_), Earth Sciences (_Geology, Meteorology_), Physics (_Nuclear Physics, Temporal Physics_)  
*Open Course Selection* (semi-independent classes*) - Acting (_Theater_), Art (_Drawing, Painting, Photography_), Anthropology/Archaeology, Botany, Computer Programming/Language (_Basic, Intermediate, Advanced_), First Aid (_Basic, Advanced_), Geography, Language (_Intro, Intermediate, Advantaged_ choosing from _Arabic, German, French, Japanese, Mandarin, Russian, Spanish_), Music (_Intro, Intermediate, Advanced_ choosing from _lots of different Instrumental, Singing_), Philosophy or an additional Science class (as above)

Also I forgot to add there three times a week (Monday, Wednesday and Friday), there is a "Powered" Training Session in the P.I.T. (Sublevel Six of the Workshop) that is from 4:15-5:30 or 6:00pm depending. All students are to attend and there will be different training programs, capture the flag, etc.


----------



## Hellzon (Jan 27, 2005)

Elfy said:
			
		

> Karl,
> 
> Would you mind reposting the class related information here please? The board no longer seems to have the old Titans IC thread for us to reference. Thank you.



 I'd bet it's still there, but any links made before the server upgrade no longer point to the right place. The links in my signature didn't work either (upgraded now, though).
Still, appreciate the list, since the old IC is probably on page 10 or something.

/Hellzon - smart@ss


----------



## Super Girl (Jan 27, 2005)

No first aid courses?    guess we better not get hurt or anything.  Karl, what would be the closest to EMT courses?  My friend is a paramedic, and has been since junior year of highschool, was just kind of wondering if something similair was possible.  It takes roughly a year of classes then 6 months of ride-along, or at least it did a few years ago.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 27, 2005)

I did not think of First Aid! Lets add it to the Open Class List (will edit)


----------



## Hellzon (Jan 27, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Computer Programming/Language (Basic, Intermediate, Advanced)



Would Vic qualify for Intermediate/Advanced pretty much from the start? Or is he beyond even that? Just checking, it's pretty much a given for him - unless it's too basic.


----------



## Gideon (Jan 27, 2005)

What happens when the student has 1 class he wants to go to and that is it?  Garfield is less than a steller student so now he has to make the very difficult choice

1. Class with hot chicks
2. Easiest class I can find

Life of a 15 yr old is hard.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 28, 2005)

Vic is well beyond Advanced Computer language  he could probably teach each


----------



## Nuke261 (Jan 28, 2005)

Hellzon, cool new avatar!

Nuke


----------



## Hellzon (Jan 28, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Vic is well beyond Advanced Computer language  he could probably teach each.



Kinda figures. "Yeah yeah, I know how to use the mouse, when do we get to play with Assembler?"
Now, what to take instead. It'll work out, lots of geeky stuff in there. 


			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Hellzon, cool new avatar!



Yeah, kinda like it too. And yours (Flash logo, right?).


			
				Gideon said:
			
		

> 1. Class with hot chicks
> 2. Easiest class I can find



= Acting


----------



## Keia (Jan 28, 2005)

So . . . we're dressing up as costumed heroes from the Marvel comics while playing in a Titan's game.  Sweet irony of life. 

Keia


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 28, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> So . . . we're dressing up as costumed heroes from the Marvel comics while playing in a Titan's game.  Sweet irony of life.
> 
> Keia




Don't say that TOO loud... Marvel might slap us with a lawsuit, like they did to CoH...


----------



## Hellzon (Jan 28, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> So . . . we're dressing up as costumed heroes from the Marvel comics while playing in a Titan's game.  Sweet irony of life.



And Nuke261 is the Cap' both here and in Avengers Forever. How long till we see a guy dressed in the American flag and tossing a round shield in Days of Future Past.


----------



## Nuke261 (Jan 29, 2005)

Hellzon said:
			
		

> And Nuke261 is the Cap' both here and in Avengers Forever. How long till we see a guy dressed in the American flag and tossing a round shield in Days of Future Past.



Geeze!  No pressure.  Just have to play the Living Legend of Liberty in every role-playing game I'm in.  (Good thing I'm not in Star Wars anymore!).

It is a bit strange though.  Does this mean I am getting type-cast in pbp games?

Nuke


----------



## Gideon (Jan 31, 2005)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Geeze!  No pressure.  Just have to play the Living Legend of Liberty in every role-playing game I'm in.  (Good thing I'm not in Star Wars anymore!).Nuke




I can see that Star Wars game now. "No master Yoda I am not trying to be disruptive.  What is wrong with some style?  My light shield is awesome and way better than that over made-up evil siths light staff...and I can actually say lines.  And those old robes are so out of fashion.  Brown is sooooo icky!  Red, white, and blue spandex/mail is definatly making a come back."


----------



## Hellzon (Feb 3, 2005)

*I need to pay more attention...*

Karl. I have the old post about the campus tour, so that's covered, but what do we have in Residency? Dorm rooms, cafteria, TV room, rec room? Anyting else? Turns out I don't really know.


----------



## Elfy (Feb 3, 2005)

Dorm rooms:
The rooms are quite large, "L" shaped with a bed, desk & chair, computer, cabinet and dresser in each wing.

The rooms are "L" shaped, each 'wing' has its own bed, desk, computer, a small dresser (under the bed) and a one larger closet (standing). Each 'wing' has a window on one part of it, but no balcony. There is a ventilation system, high-tech set flush with the wall and can be control for each part of the room separately. The rooms have no decorations, painted a light off-white (or cream). Lighting is also separated to each part of the room with a ceiling light and/or a desk lamp. There is basic bedding (sheets, cover, and blanket, not army surplus or anything but fairly bland). There are a private vid-phone provided to each roommate on the desk that tie into the campuses communications. There are no TV's but cable is set up in the room if you want one, and the vid-phone can act as a small TV. No stereo is provided either but again plenty of wall plugs. The bathrooms are communal in the center of the residency (the rooms are around the outside of the inner hallway and the bathrooms are in the middle of the building). There are mirrors in your rooms on the back of the main door entrance and the bathrooms have lots of mirrors. Can't think of anything else that would be in the room…

No microwaves or mini-frigs, but you find some pamphlets that say you can request a frig and that the kitchen downstairs is open 24-hours a day. You can also request any toiletries , etc. if you don't have any of your own. 

Each room has a card-slider mag-lock and a high-tech bolt lock that can be engaged. The vid-phones that ties in with the main campus's comm. system can locate anyone on the campus (the FRAME computer system). No doorbells, just knocking and there is a high-tech peephole. The windows have a high tech mag locks and simple latch(that looks pretty strong but not strong enough to resist Wondergirl's strength). There appears to be no monitoring in the rooms and you can't hear any either (if you take Ultra-Hearing that is). There are ones in the stairwells and the hallways, but the ones in the hallway are pointing only at the entrances and stairs not the hallways themselves.

yes the vid-phones act as clocks/alarm clocks
The beds are a bit longer queen size beds.
Night light and night stand beside bed
Yes there are pushpin boards and YES there are individual computers for each student, tied in with the main campus computer (FRAME)
There are a two communication panels on each floor of the upper two floors and your vid-phones can also act as them. There is some kind of communal message board AND messages can also be posted on a Campus Message Board that will pop up on each vid-phone. There is no tablets on the doors BUT they can be requested.

The walls look like a non-descriptive drywall and it sounds like it if you tap on it. Pushpins or tape can be used to it fine. BUT with Ultra-Hearing you notice that the walls are FAR studier then they look. Reinforced behind the plaster for sure.

Your cardkeys are waiting for you when you check into your rooms. It will get you into your individual rooms and into other security areas of the campus.
Trashcan under each desk. No flyswater, but you don't see any flies within the dorm anywhere. Some kind of high-tech anti-bug system must be being used

Roomates: Girl's Floor
3A Terra(NPC), Raven
3B Batgirl, Starfire
3C Wonder Girl, Argent(NPC)
3D Cat'seye
3E None
3F None

Roomates: Boy's Floor
2A Hawk, Risk(NPC)
2B Dove, Arsenal
2C Superboy, Beast Boy
2D Cyborg, Impulse(NPC)
2E Robin(NPC), Aqualad(NPC)
2F None


----------



## Hellzon (Feb 4, 2005)

Whee!
Other rooms then?


----------



## Elfy (Feb 4, 2005)

Because of the Holidays, followed by the January server upgrade, followed by Karl's unfortunate thumb accident, this game has really slowed down. Can we do something to pick the pace back up? Let's get things movin' and grovin' before players lose interest and start dropping out ; )


----------



## Radiant (Feb 5, 2005)

Elfy said:
			
		

> Because of the Holidays, followed by the January server upgrade, followed by Karl's unfortunate thumb accident, this game has really slowed down. Can we do something to pick the pace back up? Let's get things movin' and grovin' before players lose interest and start dropping out ; )




well, even Karl can't post all the time and the rest of us don't have anything to do.


----------



## Nuke261 (Feb 5, 2005)

I think Karl is doing great.  It is way tough to run an online game and even tougher with a group this size.  Then add in all the detail he is giving us, the game rocks, it's just gonna get bogged down at times.  

The problem I see is that we keep getting sidetracked from the actual adventure.  It is still pretty fun, we are just doing all characterization and no plot.  The good thing about that is it keeps the game moving until we get into the plot.

So overall I guess I am saying we have a decent balance here.  It just slows down at times.


Nuke


----------



## Radiant (Feb 5, 2005)

yep


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 5, 2005)

Yes AND add that last week my in-law where here  well aunt and uncle of wife, but they sure act like parents... ah Filipinos  In my family I talk with my mom no more then once a month. I have brothers who I hear from via email maybe every 6-months. 
My wife has to talk with everyone she knows like every other day  hehe ahn well 

I will pick up the pace soon. Also I will NOT be doing much with the classes... teacher teach stuff bla bla, etc  

Also I am going to move things fast here and there


----------



## Keia (Feb 6, 2005)

I guess I'm with Nuke on the pacing,  I'm all for charactization but not if it means side tracking the whole thing.  All in all, I like the game and the players we've got.

Karl - you're doin' a great job!!!

Keia


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Feb 6, 2005)

I'm with Nuke and Keia on this one.  Karl's doing an awesome job with a great story, and tons of details in the posting.  Things may get a bit slow, but this game is fun to p[lay in.

Looking forward to seeing what you have in store for us, Karl!

-DN


----------



## Gideon (Feb 6, 2005)

um, yeah, what they said(points finger at last two posts)

Beside, I think Karl will come rampaging prancing back with the exit of the in-laws.


----------



## Hellzon (Feb 6, 2005)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> The problem I see is that we keep getting sidetracked from the actual adventure. It is still pretty fun, we are just doing all characterization and no plot. The good thing about that is it keeps the game moving until we get into the plot.



We have an actual adventure going? Oh well, I guess the whole deal with mercenaries from all over the world wanting to kick our behinds qualifies.  Besides, methinks this qualifies as a more or less fast-moving game on this board. Not slow at least.


----------



## Hellzon (Feb 21, 2005)

*prods thread* Hey, it moved slightly!
Not to be a pain in the rear end, but are we alive?


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 21, 2005)

Yea not sure... I just I will just move it to the van showing up to get things moving some more... sorry again...


----------



## Hellzon (Feb 21, 2005)

Hey, no worries man. I saw the post in another thread (remember, if it's M&M, I read it) about your computer troubles. Rough weeks, I can tell.
You post when you can, and I will be a happy man (can't speak for the others though, but I can pummel them slightly if they give you a rough time ).


----------



## Nuke261 (Feb 22, 2005)

Back again!
Sorry for my absence.  Had to have the hard drive wiped and start from scratch.  I should be back in business now!

Nuke


----------



## Hellzon (Feb 23, 2005)

One should reformat the hard drive occasionally to clear out trash. Of course, it helps if the reformat was planned.


----------



## Nuke261 (Feb 23, 2005)

Plan is such a broad term, don't you think?

The important thing is I am back online wasting hours of valuable (or at least semi-valuable) time surfing the net and other emailing people!!


----------



## Gideon (Mar 1, 2005)

Sweet, Sweet, Troublemaking....how I missed you.

I hope this means your doing okay over there in rain land, Mr. Green.  The word on the street is that you were having some troubles with the stuff.


----------



## Karl Green (Mar 1, 2005)

Well sort of... home computer still sucks and work compture does not always let me post here. PLUS just recovering from a cold (over the weekend of all things )

I am lucky that I have a very cool and understanding wife, cause I am a moody, whiny, sickly and very unluky fellow at times. She takes care of me and makes me smile so that I am not so unhappy that I just drop out of sight at times


----------



## Nuke261 (Mar 7, 2005)

Karl,
Nice use of npc's at the rave!

Nuke


----------



## Karl Green (Mar 7, 2005)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Karl,
> Nice use of npc's at the rave!
> 
> Nuke




 well I hope a few Titan fans to recognize some of the NPC's... they are not 100% like they are in the comics BUT they may just plan a role in the future


----------



## Radiant (Apr 7, 2005)

anyone here?


----------



## Hellzon (Apr 7, 2005)

Radiant said:
			
		

> anyone here?



THE THREAD!!! IT MOVED!!! 

Umm.... yeah, I was wondering too.


----------



## Keia (Apr 7, 2005)

Karl's gone missing . . . Hope he's okay.

Keia


----------



## Hellzon (Apr 12, 2005)

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=128015


----------



## hero4hire (May 21, 2005)

Hey Karl,

I noticed you are on enworld a bit more lately.

Any chance of you restarting this game??


----------



## Karl Green (May 23, 2005)

I have been lurking here but no posting  
My work computer still gives me an error most of the time AND my home computer blows big o' chucks 

I want to get back into gaming here BUT until my home computer situation chances I am not sure if I can (I have gotten 3 Script Errors so far posting this). I have been talking with the wife about getting a new home computer AND it is a possiblity BUT we are also looking at houses AND that is one big scary move for me 


Anyway... I HOPE that I can figure something out in the next week or so... SO I AM NOT DEAD YET, I THINK I AM FEELING BETTER... ALL HOPE IS NOT LOST


----------



## Radiant (May 24, 2005)

good to see you're allright. The rest is just gaming so take care of yourself.


----------



## Hellzon (May 24, 2005)

Only mostly dead, I take it?  What Radiant said, glad to see you're OK.


----------



## hero4hire (May 25, 2005)

Glad to hear you can at least lurk a little.

Hope your back to full poster status soon! 

~H4H


----------



## Gideon (May 25, 2005)

I fourth that.


----------



## Keia (May 25, 2005)

Here, here!

Keia


----------



## Super Girl (May 25, 2005)

Yeppers


----------



## Mordane76 (May 25, 2005)

Yo.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 26, 2005)

Ayup!


----------



## Nuke261 (May 26, 2005)

Lurking is way better than nothing!

And good health is always a plus, too!!


----------



## Elfy (Jun 10, 2005)

*MnM Second Edition Due Out In September*

Yay! =D
http://www.greenronin.com/press_releases/?id=mutants_masterminds_second_edition

Hopefully Karl'll be able to get his online situation worked out soon and we can get back to playing this game =/


----------



## Radiant (Jun 18, 2005)

hey everyone, go to this place and use some heavy object to club Karl into deciding this is the game he wants to revive 

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2339526#post2339526


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 21, 2005)

hehe YES I have returned!!! Anyway give me about a week before I re-start this game... it was A LOT of fun but was also the most work (trying to keep up with everyone ). 

I will edit the first post to *Calling all players* to see who is still interested.


----------



## Super Girl (Jun 21, 2005)

I am still interested


----------



## Radiant (Jun 21, 2005)

*dances the Karl is back jig*
(which looks highly ridiculus as I am sitting right now but at leas the musics good...)


----------



## Elfy (Jun 21, 2005)

Wonder Girl is ready =)


----------



## Mordane76 (Jun 22, 2005)

Hmm... sure... I'll reprise my role as Superboy...


----------



## Keia (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm around - Starfire (current character) or Cyborg (my original choice)

Keia


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm here, and ready to step back into my role as Raven!


----------



## Hellzon (Jun 28, 2005)

Looks like I peeked in at the right time. Sadly, I won't be able to post regularly (or even irregularly) for the next two months, so no Hellzon for you. Sorry about that.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 28, 2005)

That's cool... I still need a day or two to get ready... 

Sooo Hellzon, would you prefer I NPC Cyborg for a couple of months if you are coming back? Cause I know Keia has mentioned that he would not mind playing Cyborg


----------



## Hellzon (Jun 29, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Sooo Hellzon, would you prefer I NPC Cyborg for a couple of months if you are coming back? Cause I know Keia has mentioned that he would not mind playing Cyborg



I'm cool with Keia taking over. If I'm coming back (I probably am, but I kind of got a job in addition to studying), there's plenty of other misfits heroes to choose from, so don't keep anything tagged for me. 

Edit: You know, maybe I should change my avatar...


----------



## Radiant (Jun 29, 2005)

Hellzon said:
			
		

> I'm cool with Keia taking over. If I'm coming back (I probably am, but I kind of got a job in addition to studying), there's plenty of other misfits heroes to choose from, so don't keep anything tagged for me.
> 
> Edit: You know, maybe I should change my avatar...




oh noe, please. You can't imagine how much I appreciate this one after your last...


----------



## Hellzon (Jun 29, 2005)

Radiant said:
			
		

> oh noe, please. You can't imagine how much I appreciate this one after your last...



You, sir, just made my week.


----------



## Nuke261 (Jul 7, 2005)

Are we still moving forward or are we on standby?


----------



## Elfy (Jul 12, 2005)

Hopefully, we're going forward, but I guess Karl's been otherwise occupied with real life or whatever =/


----------



## Elfy (Jul 27, 2005)

So what's the word, Karl? We being revitalized or dumped? =/


----------

